

Sal Khan is Rice's Commencement Speaker Too  - mgh2
http://www.media.rice.edu/media/NewsBot.asp?MODE=VIEW&ID=16359&SnID=919846179

======
jflatow
Rice has been supporting democratized higher education for a long time, for
instance with the Connexions project (<http://cnx.org>). They also have a
history of getting interesting speakers, such as John Doerr
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Zi-ThMfM4I>). Not so surprising that they
picked up Salman Khan this year.

~~~
runamok
I got to see Kurt Vonnegut speak at Rice in '98. That would be hard to top.
<http://www.vonnegutweb.com/vonnegutia/commencement/rice.html> if you care to
read it.

------
mgh2
You asked for it, you will see the power of Facebook unleashed now...jo jo jo
jo

------
iag
Ouch... 137 upvotes for Sal speaking at MIT and only 15 points for the same
speech at Rice?

Come on Rice hackers, where are you?

~~~
ericlavigne
The MIT article was submitted earlier. The Rice submission even emphasizes
that by ending with "too".

So by the time I scroll down far enough to see the Sal@Rice article I am
thinking, yeah I already know he's giving a commencement address soon, and
having him deliver it twice doesn't make it much more interesting.

Basically, Sal@Rice could have been the top comment on the Sal@MIT article,
instead of a separate submission.

Edit: Sal@Rice currently represents comments 2, 4, and 5 on the Sal@MIT
submission. Also, Sal was an undergraduate at MIT.

------
kirtan
what a boss.

